# 1st Marathon Completed!



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

Just thought I'd post on here and mention my first Marathon Experience.

I ran the Edinburgh Marathon on Sunday, Finishing is 5:56 a lot slower than I had hoped but after 18 miles My legs just gave in and it was a questions of run walk run walk run walk from then on. The 26 degrees heat didn't help either.

I had been training hard for the Marathon gym everyday and running every other day. But I think what let me down further into the race was the fact I had done any big distance runs in my training just lots of smaller 10-12 mile runs. But giving that I still weight 16.5 stone I'm happy I've finished.

The pain I felt after 22 miles was unreal I really felt like crying, but it's an experience I wouldn't be without, you cannot appreciate how hard a marathon is until you have ran it. I would defiantly recommend anyone thinking of running it to do so. I'm already thinking of running again next year to better my time 

Anyway if anyone would like to sponsor me, feel free
http://www.justgiving.com/Nick-Hull


----------



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

Sixteen stone plus and you do a marathon - I take my hat off to you.

I'm not a big runner - I've just started jogging again but I do intend to go for the Sheffield half marathon next year. I used to do loads of cycling and would find that I could do forty miles (just over two hours) before I ran out of energy. Start taking in some food after about an hour and top up regularly and I could keep going for much further. I'm wondering whether you ran out of fuel.

Do you intend to do another marathon?

G


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations!

Well done, hats off to ya. Big achievement!


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

I dont think I ran out of fuel as I have the glucoise tablets and plenty of lucozade and water also people were handing out jelly babies and sweets. I actually felt like I could have carried on running for the full 26 miles but the constant impact on my thighs was just to much the pain was unreal. I think I just needed a few more long distance runs under my belt to condition my legs more.

I am serisouly considering doing it again next year because I know I can better my time by quite a bit, but then I think bugger that the pain was silly!
I will more than likely end up running it again though, sucker for punishment.

Good luck for your training for the half marathon, I wish I had done a half marathon first now


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

well done mate. 

Im a similar weight and running is harder when you have to lug a load of weight around.

Im aiming for a half marathon in Oct myself.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Well done to you !! Big achievement !!!


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Well done Nick, i'm a similar weight (although tall to go with it) and couldn't run to the shops let alone that distance.
Great charity to raise money for too, happy to donate


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

did you have proper trainers? you are quite heavy and would of benefitted from having cushioned insoles aswell, im 15 stone, do alot of weight lifting but i would only ever do a half marathon, knees just cant handle the weight even though my legs are very strong, you cant reinforce youre knees.


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for the comments lads

My knees weren't really the problem if was the impact going up my thighs which hurt the most. 
Yeah I had some proper Nike Neutral running shoes with an insole in one shoe as one foot over pronates slightly

Brinks thank you very much for the donation much appreciated


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Next time try to fit in 4-5 longer runs of around 18-19 miles mate. The problem with 12 mile runs is whilst handy they are only half the distance you are running. In my opinion even if you run less, think more about what you are wanting to achieve. So say run like this:

Saturday or Sunday-long run 15-20 miles (build up-very steady pace just getting comfortable with the distance)
Monday-5-6 miles steady recovery run
Wednesday-10-12 miles at a steady pace (around marathon pace)
Friday-Something a bit different (helps break the monotomy) with some pace intervals perhaps incorporating faster bursts maybe an hours fartlek or something like that

well done on getting round!


----------



## Iain00 (Feb 23, 2010)

My hat goes off to you for running in that heat on Sunday. Well done!


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

Was definatly not running the longer distance before hand which let me down.
Cheers for that I shall definatly be training longer distances for next year 

Yup the heat didnt do anyone any favours on sunday, and I have a very fetching sun tan where my hat was!


----------

